# pegboard replacement



## weekendwoodworker (Nov 4, 2012)

I have never liked the look of pegboard yet my shop has it on 3 walls. I have read all the magazines about organising and outfitting a nice looking and efficient shop. I don't have the storage space to hide all the tools I have collected over the years. With pegboard on my walls I can grab instantly what I need and get the job done. That doesn't make me like the look of pegboard any better. Does anyone have a better solution?


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

I have one large peg board in my shop painted a bright yellow. It's more palatable that way. Other then that, I do have a few small peg boards on my columns. When I built my shop, I had 2 support columns in the center of my 24 X 24 work shop. I boxed them in and had the edges of 2 sides extending beyond the other 2 so I could attach small peg boards on the columns. I've learned to live with them. They're very functional.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

French Cleats, would be my suggestion. That is what I'll be installing this weekend. The added benefit is that you get to custom make all the "hanging fixtures" right in your own shop.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I do something similar to this.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have slat walls on a couple of my walls. I make tool holders that have an L-shaped hook on the back that hooks into the slot on the slat wall. I am able to move my holders around just like french cleats.


----------



## weekendwoodworker (Nov 4, 2012)

Dread the thought of that much work, but this is what has been in the back of my mind for some time. It certainly looks better than peg board. You guys were supposed to give me an easy alternative. Did I forget to mention that! Thanks for your suggestions. Carl


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Easy, you say! Duct tape!!! Lol.


----------

